# Virginia Speed Cubers- Interested in a club?



## YourFriendTheModder (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi guys! I'm from Virginia. So far, I haven't seen any posts on this thread about cubers from VA (if there is any... reply with the link to the thread). I know I can't be the only one out here ! Let me know if you or anyone else is interested in forming a speedcubing club for this area. If you are already part of a club from around here, hit me up with the info I need to join! Thanks!


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 27, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/636008859816036/
Virginia Cubing Group on FB.


----------

